# Old Pacific Sound Card



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I and shopping for a new sound card for my 16 year old 4-6-2 Pacific that does not have a decoder for DCC and I would like to know if a CRE 29441 4-6-2 Pacific Steam Dallee Digital Sound Unit would still function on linear track power or do I need DCC setup?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't need DCC with that. But I have not heard anything good about Dallee steam sounds. I've never actually heard one live, but I've read reviews and they seem to be universally bad.The Dallee card costs around 80-90 bucks I think--for $140 you could get a QSI card, better sound and more control, and you don't need to install chuff sensors


There's also, for about the same price as Dalle, "small scale railways," which makes a very small, battery powered soundcerad that sounds very good and is pretty simple 



MRC has just released an inxepensive sound card, $60 bucks, 

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200520217


The link goes to a diesle card but apparently they make a steam card too.I haven't tried it 


You can install a speaker in the Pacific--I put one in the boiler shell. Got the idea from RJ Deberg. 

Up by the smokebox there's a hole going down to the track. I had to cut the weight down abit, but I just hot glued the cut off piece back on












I think it sounds much better with the speaker in the boiler, as opposed to the tender


----------

